# Should I bother with this old Kent bike?



## sferg (Jul 22, 2005)

I attempted to find some information on an 80's model Kent road bike, to determine if I should even bother using the frame for a cheap fixer for my girlfriend.. It is a Gran --- (commuter?, commun?, short for something similar). Anyway, the only link I found was for the Kent website, which indicates that they sell their bikes mostly at Wal-hell. Are they just a piece of garbage generally, and always have been? Can I at least use the frame?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*On the theory there's no such thing as "unrideable"...*

I barely remember Kent, but I think your impression is right--they're pretty low-line bikes. On the other hand, you're building it up for a new rider who may not know or care, and who may not use it much (ask me about the row of bikes my wife has in the garage). If you can get it running and shifting and braking for a few dollars and a little work, I'd do it. If your GF catches fire and says she loves cycling more than anything she's ever done, THAT'S the time to look for a good bike.


----------



## sferg (Jul 22, 2005)

*Maybe charity will want it...*

Thanks for the information. I eventually decided I would probably spend more money outfitting all the components than it would be simply to buy a decent used one. Two days after the post I found a Trek 1200 from about 7 years ago in great shape with lots of after-market additions. Seemed like a good price at $200.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Rebadged*



sferg said:


> I attempted to find some information on an 80's model Kent road bike, to determine if I should even bother using the frame for a cheap fixer for my girlfriend.. It is a Gran --- (commuter?, commun?, short for something similar). Anyway, the only link I found was for the Kent website, which indicates that they sell their bikes mostly at Wal-hell. Are they just a piece of garbage generally, and always have been? Can I at least use the frame?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Currently these are being re-badged as a Motobecane Le Champion SL and sold by bikes direct.


----------

